# [EVDL] ebay ad: Avcon female inlet to 14-50 receptacle adapter box



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Let it be known that I also have an AVCON inlet (purchased a few years ago
at the start of my conversion). I never installed it. I also have a few
J1772 plugs, so I could make an AVCON to J1772 adapter, or an AVCON to 14-50
adaptor. Contact me off list. I'm not going to price gouge, but these
things aren't cheap.

Cheers,
Dan



> bruce parmenter <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > Some might remember not too long ago I posted my request for any
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Look quick
http://cgi.ebay.com/Avcon-Claw-Type-Adapter-old-J1772-/260828908295?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BRTU%252BUA%252BFICS%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D260824336480%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1891931505646490688

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ebay-ad-Avcon-female-inlet-to-14-50-receptacle-adapter-box-tp3703123p3724780.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

